# Chinese Carburetor Knockoffs



## MTDed (Oct 13, 2015)

I have an old MTD snow blower with a Tecumseh engine. I am going to replace the carburetor. I can buy an OEM for $97. I found a Chinese knockoff on Ebay for $15.99 with good ratings. Has anyone tried one of these Chinese carburetors?


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

MTDed said:


> I have an old MTD snow blower with a Tecumseh engine. I am going to replace the carburetor. I can buy an OEM for $97. I found a Chinese knockoff on Ebay for $15.99 with good ratings. Has anyone tried one of these Chinese carburetors?



I have used a few and found them to work well

carl


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum MTDed :white^_^arial^_^0^_


It would be very helpful if you said what engine you have, HP ?, model, serial #, family # and the part number and or a link to the carb you're thinking of buying.

It's a lot like saying I have a pain, what do you think is causing it ??

I have used a few of the ebay, made in china carbs and I have had very good results.


----------



## MTDed (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome. Its an MTD 8-26 model 315E640F00. Tecumseh engine HMSK80. OEM carburetor #632334.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

they are good quality carburetors


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

MTDed said:


> I have an old MTD snow blower with a Tecumseh engine. I am going to replace the carburetor. I can buy an OEM for $97. I found a Chinese knockoff on Ebay for $15.99 with good ratings. Has anyone tried one of these Chinese carburetors?


Most of them work really well. It can be better money spent than on a rebuild kit which will cost the same amount or even more. Espescilly if your existing carburetor is warped or damaged internally


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't speak for this specific carb but I'd say you're good.

Carburetor Carb Tecumseh 632334A 632111 T632334A HM70 HM80 HMSK80 HMSK90 Engine | eBay

What I look at is this guy has sold almost 10,000 things, likely not all carbs but he's holding a 99.8 positive feedback rating. I'd open it up and look for any negative remarks on that carb if there are any. Depending on that I wouldn't have a problem slapping one of those on my engine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> Most of them work really well. It can be better money spent than on a rebuild kit which will cost the same amount or even more. Espescilly if your existing carburetor is warped or damaged internally



I'm a believer in getting the whole carb if it's not that much more than a kit IF the carb you're getting is the same. Some of the replacements are the non adjustable kind and in that case if I have an adjustable carb I'll try anything I can to save it. I hate having to deal with a non adjustable carb doing that annoying hunting or surging whenever it's not under load.
If there is anything physically wrong with the carb than it's a no brainer to go new.
If you only have one machine and aren't likely to be cleaning more, go new it's just easier than learning on the machine you're counting on to be able to get out of your driveway and to work.


----------



## MTDed (Oct 13, 2015)

OK. I did it. I just ordered one. The link you posted was the one I was looking at. I 'll let you know how it turns out. It will take about a week to get here. Thanks to all for the responses.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

MTDed said:


> I have an old MTD snow blower with a Tecumseh engine. I am going to replace the carburetor. I can buy an OEM for $97. I found a Chinese knockoff on Ebay for $15.99 with good ratings. Has anyone tried one of these Chinese carburetors?


I personally used over 20 of these carbs on various Tecumesh engines. I only had one issue with them. 3 missing the internal Welch plug. I have also swapped many fixed jet ones for adjustable ones. hopefully that helps you decide. 

Mike


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Stay away from the ones that have a plastic bushing where the governor rod attaches to the throttle. Its a very poor design. The rod barely stays in.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the oregon carburetors re the best chinese carbs you can get in my opinion


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

43128 said:


> the oregon carburetors re the best chinese carbs you can get in my opinion


 I've used more than one Oregon carb before and so far all have been good. Also agree with the above on getting a fully adjustable carb. Big thing is get one with the correct throttle and carb linkage or swap parts from your old one to the new one to make it right.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Sep 2, 2015)

Agreed with the whole carb replacement: for a few bucks more, you don't have the time vested in a rebuild kit. If you want to rebuild, rock on: it was easier and more cost effective to unbolt and rebolt the whole assembly. One caution on mine: make sure that the governor is set properly. On the Chinese carb I bought, it has a screw that prevents the governor--thus, the engine--from dropping really low under load. Couldn't figure it out for a while, then it dawned on me once I fired it up without the heat shield and could see the mechanics of what was happening when under load.


----------



## MTDed (Oct 13, 2015)

Well, I got my Chinese carburetor(s). The first one had a couple of flat spots on the fuel inlet. I wasn't sure if it would leak or not. They sent me out another one quickly. The second one was perfect. The inlet on the second one looks like brass. On the first one it appeared to be some cast alloy. I installed it, made a few adjustments and its running pretty smooth. Hopefully it will run well under load in cold temps.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Won't be long and you'll find out :blush:


----------



## Dave9354 (Dec 11, 2010)

just received one of these carbs from pro company on eBay. It leaked like a sieve. Seems the needle and seat did not shut off the fuel supply when the bowl filled with fuel. Kept dripping all night. Tried adjusting the float but it still leaked. Pro company sent a new one which I have not installed yet.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

This is encouraging as I have assumed they would be mediocre at best. I like the idea of swapping in an adjustable!!! My current carb has JB Weld in the float area and I don't know if that will hold forever. But we'll see...


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

You should pop the bowl off before you install if you don't already. It could save some time if there is something simple wrong with it.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

+1 here - not much trouble using them. I have had to change/keep the old levers from the old ones on some due to slight design variations, but they seem to be good. Ialways order them in pairs from China if they have free shipping.


----------



## Craftsman2 (Oct 12, 2020)

Reviving an old thread to see if opinions are different 5 yrs later. I got the same knockoff adjustable carb as the original poster. All you see below for $25. It looks like a nice copy. Though the choke movement is a little clunky. I wonder if the internals are as imprecise. My buddy says don't install on my machine. If it falls apart and something is ingested into the intake the savings would not have been worth it. I will loctite the screws on the throttle plate and choke. I can't see what else would be a hazard. Anyhoo, what do people have to say in 2020?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have had good luck so far with the Chinese carb I purchased last fall. However if your carb came with fuel lines, inline gas filter or fuel shut off, I would toss them in the trash. I installed the shut off last year and it started leaking when I added fuel last week, also some of the cheap inline filters have been known to cause issues with fuel flow.


----------



## Craftsman2 (Oct 12, 2020)

Thanks for the input. I agree on the extras provided. I'm just installing the carb and gasket. Just wondering what people have experienced long-term with these things.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

agree on thrash canning the hose and filters, otherwise everyone i have used works one needed the float bowl screw thightend a tiny bite


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

My oldest Chinese carb is going on 4 years old. No Issues so far. I do run my engines dry at the end of the season.


----------

